# walnut slabs



## davduckman2010 (Jun 8, 2014)

cut some of the curved walnut logs today to get a peek of whats inside heres a few slab / platter oval cuts of the stuff . and a nice chunk of root too.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

NICE walnut Buddy

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> NICE walnut Buddy


 
I may be a walnut nut now just like the ol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> I may be a walnut nut now just like the ol




I will definitely agree with the nut!!! part.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 8, 2014)

you have expanded my horizons


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeee ayyyye ayyyyyyyeeee!

Mike I am gonna cheat on you. I'm just sayin' . . . . . . . . . . . .

Dear Duck . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 8, 2014)

WOW! Nice walnut, Duck!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty stuff u got there Duck !


----------



## DKMD (Jun 8, 2014)

That root is sweet!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> you have expanded my horizons




Welcome to the Dark side Buddy!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeee ayyyye ayyyyyyyeeee!
> 
> Mike I am gonna cheat on you. I'm just sayin' . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Dear Duck . . . . . . .



WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT! You two tmin" Bi..............

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

